# best co2 yeast recipe???



## regalesse (Dec 18, 2010)

i have a ten gallon heavily planted tank. and i really wanna add a diy co2 generator to it. what is a good recipe for the generator that i can get a fairly long lasting mix??


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

I also have a 10 gallon (not that heavily planted but working on it) and I just set up a DIY co2 system.

The recipe I used is 1 Cup sugar 1/4 tsp. yeast and a pinch or two of baking soda. It's been a couple of hours and its just now starting to bubble and build up gas. I'll let you know how it goes.

Oh I also used a 20 oz Gatorade bottle as the reactor and a small glass jar as a bubble counter/separator

I'll be making a video on my youtube about my setup when I get the opportunity.


----------



## Ron101 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a 15 gal. I use 1cup brown sugar, 1cup pure white sugar, 1tsp. active dry yeast. in a 2liter bottle. It runs to an airstone with a baby bottle cover for a bell to capture the Co2. It lasted 2 weeks, then my 20oz. gunk collector started to leak around the cap. Hopefully my new batch will last longer.


----------



## pucksr (Jan 27, 2011)

I hate to say something off topic, but I am a bit curious how well beer would work. I brew about 5 gallons per week, and I have a lot of CO2 bleed off. I was a bit curious if I could just push this into the aquarium?

Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## Zmuda (Dec 13, 2010)

I just made one with 
2 cups sugar
1/2 tsp yeast
3/4 of a 2litter bottle filled with warm water..

Works really good within the hour.. Had a whole lot of bubbles floating around in the tank.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

pucksr said:


> I hate to say something off topic, but I am a bit curious how well beer would work. I brew about 5 gallons per week, and I have a lot of CO2 bleed off. I was a bit curious if I could just push this into the aquarium?
> 
> Has anyone tried this before?


I have never heard of that but that sounds cool. Just make sure there's no back siphoning. I'd hate to hear about a ruined batch of beer.


----------



## regalesse (Dec 18, 2010)

my sentiments exactly. look at my other thread for the pics. there will be more up tomorrow.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm naturally lazy and don't want to have to set up a second bottle to prevent yeast mess from going into the tank. If I use a very small amount of yeast will this make it less likely for yeast mess to climb up the tube? I don't care if that reduces co2 cuz its a small tank with hardly any plants in it right now.


----------

